# New boots, 32's out, burton ambush or northwave calibers in:?



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Anything on the below link which is quality and reduced footprint would be good :

Snowboard Boots

I'm going into the store today so any help ASAP would be much appreciated!


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

If anyones interested I went for the Northwave Calibers in a 9.5

I am still pretty unsure about this purchase though as with a flex rating of 4/5 it may become too soft very soon.
Any advice?
I am gunna wear them around the house and return in the next few days if I change my mind,

edit: I may change these for the Northwave decades, however with a flex score of 8/10, these may be far too stiff for myself to handle as a relative beginner, ANYONE... lend a noobie a hand


----------

